# Official ADA Distributor in Canada!



## Beijing08

Coming really soon, is the official distributor of Aqua Design Amano.
They will be carrying the entire line of ADA products as well as the DO!Aqua series. They are the master distributor, therefore there will be no store front; only stores that sign contracts are allowed to carry ADA products.

http://www.miyabi-aqua.com/

Let the discussion begin


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Wow, nice Leon, thanks for the update.

Any idea what cities they're gonna cover ?!?


----------



## Beijing08

Hey thanks Alex.

I'm not sure who they'll distribute to, but I do know they're looking for stores. But as of now, they're still within BC.


----------



## Guest

Beijing08 said:


> only stores that sign contracts are allowed to carry ADA products.


What kind of a contract? Pet stores don't really sign contracts to sell particular brands of products.


----------



## Beijing08

h_s said:


> What kind of a contract? Pet stores don't really sign contracts to sell particular brands of products.


Maybe my wording is a little off, but basically they are searching for retail stores. You can shoot em an email and talk about Aquasoil


----------



## Zebrapl3co

If it's located in BC. Then that's pretty much useless. The shipping charges will cripple everyting. It will still cost an arm and a leg to get anything.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Guest

Beijing08 said:


> Maybe my wording is a little off, but basically they are searching for retail stores. You can shoot em an email and talk about Aquasoil


i think I know what you mean. I think you mean they will sell to actual stores with a location and not to "basement" operations..


----------



## Beijing08

Zebrapl3co said:


> If it's located in BC. Then that's pretty much useless. The shipping charges will cripple everyting. It will still cost an arm and a leg to get anything.


better than ordering from AFA in San Fran, don't you think?
at least it's something we should be happy about. Someone is willing to bring in 10k of goods per shipment from ADA in Canada.


----------



## Beijing08

h_s said:


> i think I know what you mean. I think you mean they will sell to actual stores with a location and not to "basement" operations..


yup that is for sure. All for the good


----------



## aru666

looking forward for it


----------



## edle

*ADA in Toronto*

Are they open for business now ?


----------

